# Death by Cuban Sandwich!



## Carol (Feb 18, 2009)

While down visiting my relatives for the Christmas holidays, I caught an article about the Cuban sandwich, as seen through the eyes of a Miami writer.  

 For anyone that likes Cuban sandwiches...its a tasty read.  

Death by Cuban Sandwich, by Rick Bragg


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 19, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> While down visiting my relatives for the Christmas holidays, I caught an article about the Cuban sandwich, as seen through the eyes of a Miami writer.
> 
> For anyone that likes Cuban sandwiches...its a tasty read.
> 
> Death by Cuban Sandwich, by Rick Bragg


 
OK Now Im hungry.


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> While down visiting my relatives for the Christmas holidays, I caught an article about the Cuban sandwich, as seen through the eyes of a Miami writer.
> 
> For anyone that likes Cuban sandwiches...its a tasty read.
> 
> Death by Cuban Sandwich, by Rick Bragg


 


Brian Jones said:


> OK Now Im hungry.


 

Me too....


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, now I know where I'm going for dinner.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 20, 2009)

Versailles is undoubtedly the best all-round Cuban restaurant in Miami's _Pequena Havana _(little Havana), although if all you want is a Cuban sandwich, you can't beat Leila's at the far end of Coral Gable's 'Miracle Mile'.


----------

